# αποτροπαϊκός = apotropaic, designed to avert evil influence



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

Ελληνογενής όρος (όχι αντιδάνειο). Πρώτα, ολόκληρο το λήμμα του OED:

*apotropaic*, a. (ˌæpəʊtrəʊˈpeɪɪk) 
[f. Gr. ἀποτρόπαιος averting evil (f. ἀποτρέπειν to turn away, avert) + -ic.] 
Having or reputed to have the power of averting evil influence or ill luck. Hence *apotroˈpaically* adv. 
1883 _Encycl. Brit._ XV. 570/1 The sacrifice of the ‘October horse’ in the Campus Martius‥had also a naturalistic and apotropaic character.    1904 W. M. Ramsay in Hastings _Dict. Bible_ V. 115/1 The‥employment of a bull's head on‥sarcophagi‥evidently‥had at first an apotropaic purpose.    1918 L. Strachey _Eminent Victorians_ 230 The same doctrine led him [sc. Gordon]‥to append, in brackets, the apotropaic initials D.V. after every statement in his letters implying futurity.    1945 _Proc. Prehist. Soc._ XI. 55 In the centre, an apotropaic ornament, a severed head between two volutes.    1956 W. H. Auden _Old Man's Road_, Apotropaically scowling, a tinker Shuffles past.​
Στο Ελληνοαγγλικό του Γεωργακά:

*αποτροπαϊκός, -ή, -ό* [apotropaikós] (L)
designed or believed to avert evil, apotropaic (syn αποτρεπτικός 2):
_αποτροπαϊκό μάτι, συνήθειο | το παρόμοιο εκείνο σύμβολο έχει προστατευτικό χαρακτήρα, αποτροπαϊκό των κακών πνευμάτων_ (Karouzou) 
[fr kath (neol) αποτροπαϊκός, der of αποτρόπαιος; cf Eng apotropaic]​
Παραδείγματα χρήσης από το διαδίκτυο:

Το πρόσωπο της Γοργόνας Μέδουσας που η θωριά του πέτρωνε όποιον το αντίκριζε είναι ένα αρχαιότατο αποτροπαϊκό σύμβολο.
Αποτροπαϊκά προσωπεία μπορούσε κανείς να δει στα τείχη των πόλεων, στη μία πλευρά νομισμάτων [...] στα φάλαρα των αλόγων, στις μετόπες ή τις προσόψεις ναών ή, ακόμη, στις περικνημίδες του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου στο θέατρο σκιών. Το αποτροπαϊκό προσωπείο προστατεύει αυτόν που το φέρει [...]
τα τυχερά δωρίζονται αυτές τις ημέρες, αλλάζουν χέρια, φοριούνται σαν φυλαχτά για να λειτουργήσει ο αποτροπαϊκός τους χαρακτήρας

Αυτή ήταν η αρχική σημασία της αρχαίας λέξης _αποτρόπαιος_ και της μεταγενέστερης _αποτροπιαστικός_ (δηλ. «που απομακρύνει το κακό ή τις συμφορές»), αλλά, αφού οι δικές μας άλλαξαν σημασία, χρησιμοποιούμε τον ελληνογενή όρο από την Αγγλία για τα φυλαχτά.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελληνογενής όρος (όχι αντιδάνειο).


Δηλαδή;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

Θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπήρχε η ίδια η λέξη στα ελληνικά για να κάνει ένα ταξίδι έξω και να μας επιστρέψει, φτιασιδωμένη ή αφτιασίδωτη. Έστω και με τη μικρή αυτή αλλαγή πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι πλάστηκε στα ξένα, όπως η _μηνιγγίτιδα_ ή το _βαρόμετρο_. Έτσι τις αποκαλεί αυτές το ΛΝΕΓ ή τούτο το βιβλίο.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*ελληνογενής, -ής, -ές* [1898] {ελληνογενούς | -είς (ουδ. -ή)} αυτός που έχει ελληνική προέλευση: _ελληνογενής ξένος όρος_ (λόγια λ. σχηματισμένη σε ξένη γλώσσα, κυρ. Γαλλική, Αγγλική ή Νεολατινική, από ελληνικά συνθετικά στοιχεία, π.χ. _aérodynamique_).


----------



## pidyo (Jun 16, 2010)

Μερσί.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Ο όρος είναι πιθανότατα αγγλισμός —δηλαδή, οι Άγγλοι απέδωσαν το αρχαίο _αποτρόπαιος_ με το _apotropaic_, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται αυτοί που έφτιαξαν το _αποτροπαϊκός_ από το _apotropaic_ να νόμιζαν ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν κάποια υπαρκτή ελληνική λέξη— αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι είναι χρήσιμος στο βαθμό που θα μπέρδευε τα πράγματα να ανασταίναμε την αρχική σημασία τού _αποτρόπαιος_. Έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι η λέξη δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια πάντα με τη σημασία «που απομακρύνει το κακό ή τις συμφορές». Διάβασα σήμερα σε άρθρο του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου (βαριέμαι όμως να κοιτάω άλλα παραδείγματα χρήσης στο διαδίκτυο):

[...] αυτές οι δυνάμεις υπάρχουν και εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν στην ευρωπαϊκή προοπτική της χώρας, έστω με τον τρόπο του πνιγμένου που πιάνεται απ' τα μαλλιά του. Οφείλουμε όμως να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι το υψωμένο δάχτυλο του κυρίου Τόμσεν και η λογιστική απάθεια της κυρίας Μέρκελ λειτουργούν αποτροπαϊκά με αποτέλεσμα να τις σπρώχνει να κρυφτούν ακόμη πιο βαθιά στα σπήλαια όπου έχουν καταφύγει.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ σημαίνει απλώς «αποτρεπτικά, αποθαρρυντικά».


----------



## pidyo (Feb 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εδώ σημαίνει απλώς «αποτρεπτικά, αποθαρρυντικά».



Νομίζω πως πρόκειται απλώς για λάθος χρήση, όχι για σημασιολογική μετατόπιση. Τα ἀποτρόπαιος / apotropaic / αποτροπαϊκός δεν μπορούν παρά να αφορούν αντίπαλο, σημαίνουν δηλαδή «αποθαρρύνω ξορκίζοντας» *τον εχθρό*, και δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον δυνητικό σύμμαχο. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, διάφορα για τον όρο κι εδώ (σχ. 41, 46, 47, 50, 51, 53-56, 59, 61, 70, 72)


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Νομίζω πως πρόκειται απλώς για λάθος χρήση, όχι για σημασιολογική μετατόπιση.


Το ίδιο νομίζω κι εγώ, αλλά σκέφτηκα να το πω κομψά.



pidyo said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, διάφορα για τον όρο κι εδώ (σχ. 41, 46, 47, 50, 51, 53-56, 59, 61, 70, 72)


Ή δεν τα είχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτά (δεν αποκλείεται) ή τα είχα δει και τα 'χα ξεχάσει (ακόμα πιο πιθανό — εδώ είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα γράψει το πρώτο μήνυμα και ετοιμαζόμουν να τα ξαναπώ απ' την αρχή). Επικροτώ (όχι με τη σημασία τού click) την τοποθέτηση της Μαρίας: «Τι να επιμείνω! Εδώ τον παιδεραστή τον κάνανε παιδόφιλο κι εγώ θα τα βάλω με έναν αποτροπαϊκό;»
:)


----------

